# Nicotine



## Marcuse (May 17, 2009)

I was just wondering about how nicotine effects DP. I myself use cigarettes and snus(swedish mouth tobacco) daily and sometimes I feel as if my DP gets worse when I am using it. So whats your experiences on nicotine's effect on your DP?


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

Iv allways thought that smoking had some sort of effect on my DP,

i havnt seen any evidence anywhere of people linking the two, I also think becuase im allways looking for what is causing my DP i just take somthing and manage to convince my self thats the problem.

i didnt smoke for a few days once and i certanly did not get better the stress of not smoking made it worse, but im unsure how long it take for the chemicals to leave the body


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

When I don't have my cigarettes, my DP gets much worse. And smoking when my DP is bad calms me down.


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

when you say you dont smoke and it worse how long is it ?
and just out of curiosity do you smoke hand rolled ?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Drew-UK said:


> when you say you dont smoke and it worse how long is it ?
> and just out of curiosity do you smoke hand rolled ?


naw I buy packs and if I go more than 4 or 5 hours without a cigarrette I can start feeling my anxiety and DP getting worse.


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

i'm trying to work out weather to quit because i get so stressed when i try to quit that me dp gets really bad, but i have never waiting long enough for the nicotiene to leave my body, i heard you got a new shrink does that really work i went to the doctors a few years back but they sait it was nothing and i was standing up to quick, but that was before i new what was wrong with me


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Drew-UK said:


> i'm trying to work out weather to quit because i get so stressed when i try to quit that me dp gets really bad, but i have never waiting long enough for the nicotiene to leave my body, i heard you got a new shrink does that really work i went to the doctors a few years back but they sait it was nothing and i was standing up to quick, but that was before i new what was wrong with me


If by "does it really work" you mean Benzos, then YES it works, it beats the crap out of trying to deal with this alone!!!. :wink:


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

No question that anxiety gets worse when you quit smoking. (therefore dp may get worse too) It usually takes 72 hours for the body to get rid of most nicotine and starts feeling normal.

When I smoked my dp was 10X worse. Now I have been nicotine free for 4 months and dp has significantly lessened and I feel better in general. And it's not placebo.

I still get a short urge to smoke from time to time. But the main reason I don't "light up" is DP. I know it would get worse.


----------



## dxstarr (May 15, 2009)

it makes me mad cause dp doesnt allow me to smoke.i smoked everyday till i got this shit...and as lame as this sounds i would get sad without my ciggs lol.but now im just mad about it ha


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

guess i gotta quit then 
iv smoked the entire time iv had dp i pretty much started getting dp not long after i started smoking a lot more.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

50/50 for me. Sometimes it calms me down, sometimes it makes it worse. I smoke maybe 5 cigarettes a day.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

Never effected it, I love my nicotine and keep trying to stop but alas.....It will only kill me and we're all gonna die anyways...woo-friggin-hoo I'm in such a awesome mood. If they invented a tablet with nicotine AND all the other thousand chemicals in it I'd be a happier person for it....I love those chemicals too. I'm recovered but everytime I try to quit I get derealisation symptoms and have a nervous breakdown.....If smoking don't kill you life or somebody else will.


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

I guess but 72 hours of the worst DP in my life would more than compensate for a better life in general. i allways feel better after i smoke but that could just be my body reacting the nicotine it wants, plus if we all smoking is that not saying somthing ??!!?

does and one else smoke hand rolled just i know the chemicals are diffrent


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

Drew-UK said:


> plus if we all smoking is that not saying somthing ??!!?
> 
> does and one else smoke hand rolled just i know the chemicals are diffrent


It doesn't mean anything, I smoked before Dpd and after I recovered from Dpd, I sometimes roll my own too... I really hope to give up smoking very soon though actually.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Quitting smoking is easy, I've done it a thousand times. - Mark Twain


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

i've always been a very odd smoker... i used to smoke 1-2 packs a day but on certain days i would just "forget" to smoke. no headaches, no cravings (although i think i always have a headache...). i used to say that my head was to "stupid" to be addicted... i don't know if this is related to dp or not, but perhaps dp can block out cravings in sum ppl. i had a mild dp b4 i ever started smoking (now my dp is worse). Now i only smoke around ppl that smoke, i'm not really sure if it's because it makes my want a cig, or if it helps me relax around ppl. sumtimes i think it just make me feel more "human" around other people, ppl identify with smoking, and i don't feel like i have to rush to think of sumthing to say - it makes me appear less BLANK. occasionally my dp will get worse from smoking, gives me a headache and makes me "foggy", maybe just when smoke more than i'm used too every once in a while i will suddenly realize that cigarets are gross and i don't know why i smoke them, this happens out of nowhere and is short lived - then i'm "normal" again 
i'm not sure any of this is useful at all, but i posted it anyways... lol besides, everything that we find unique about us brings us one step closer to understanding dp


----------



## Marcuse (May 17, 2009)

I actually got my DP just after I started using snus(mouth tobacco) , it has been times were I have been blaming the nicotine as the single cause for my DP. This is prob not true though but according to wikipedia excessive nicotine use might make you feel DP.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

I smoked for about six years once, gave up really easy with no withdrawal symptoms but then about a year later I started again...Then I gave up again a few years later and was an emotional wreck and got depression, but I recovered and stayed smoke free for about a year but then I started again and it's been hell ever since to give up. I will personally crumble to dust, hand roll and smoke any person who says it's easy.


----------



## DemonBlood (May 3, 2009)

I chain smoke like a fiend...Funny thing though is I've only been smoking for like 2 years and already have bad smokers cough. My mother has been smoking for 40 years and still doesn't have the cough. I have a bad vicodin addiction and OCD so I think I just substitute that with cigs.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

DemonBlood said:


> I chain smoke like a fiend...Funny thing though is I've only been smoking for like 2 years and already have bad smokers cough. My mother has been smoking for 40 years and still doesn't have the cough. I have a bad vicodin addiction and OCD so I think I just substitute that with cigs.


I wish I had some Vicodin!!!!!!! and I have been smoking for 7 years and I have smoker's cough and smoker's gag. I know it sucks but if I could quit and my DP not shoot up to an unbearable level I would.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I cannot decide if I think this thread is made of Win or Fail. I guess its leaning towards fail because of Brain Candy?s avatar  Please dude, at the least go back to the cartoon man hugging/fighting/impregnating a shark.

Im not even gonna start debating reproductive organs, we?ve had enough of that kind of thing in the golden days of Chatzy and my friend has this habit of doing the helicopter when he?s drunk. And when he?s not. When around him its like living the movie "Waiting..." which is one of funniest/best movies ever made and everyone should see.


----------



## DemonBlood (May 3, 2009)

Inzom said:


> I cannot decide if I think this thread is made of Win or Fail. I guess its leaning towards fail because of Brain Candy?s avatar  Please dude, at the least go back to the cartoon man hugging/fighting/impregnating a shark.
> 
> Im not even gonna start debating reproductive organs, we?ve had enough of that kind of thing in the golden days of Chatzy and my friend has this habit of doing the helicopter when he?s drunk. And when he?s not. When around him its like living the movie "Waiting..." which is one of funniest/best movies ever made and everyone should see.


Hey! Don't refer to the mayor of Metro City Mike Haggar as "cartoon man"! :x

:mrgreen:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Im sorry, I cant believe theres a character in any type of modern fiction that I do not recognize. Must be investigated when im not too lazy/tired/drugged.


----------



## illogik01 (Mar 26, 2009)

I am hooked on these thing. Doesn't effect my dp though when i don't smoke for a while i can get a head spin which can feel quite queer.


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

Found the following

1st from wikipedia
2nd from a study forum

"Cannabis, psychedelics, antidepressants, caffeine, nitrous oxide, and nicotine can all produce feelings resembling derealization, particularly when taken to excess. "

"Also, I've been struggling to quit smoking (tobacco). I've quit for months, then relapsed again and bla bla bla. I can quit again, it;s just I felt much worse after I've quit smoking (I mean the derealization) and it wasn't because of nicotine withdrawal, I can distinguish them. "

its a pity someone cant do trest in to this


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Drew-UK said:


> Found the following
> 
> 1st from wikipedia
> 2nd from a study forum
> ...


Dear Drew,

Believe it or not there are quite a few research facilities all over the world looking into this. It is also of interest that "skunk" can precipitate psychosis IN INDIVIDUALS WITH A PREDISPOSITION ... say kick off schizophrenia in someone who probably would have gotten it anyway. All such research is on-going. Somewhere, or several places on this board, I have posted a journal article about an antibiotic bringing on DP in a healthy woman. She stopped it, the DP went away, she tried it again and the DP came back. She never had the DP permanently.

Check the links section here, and do searches. There is also a video I posted on the "skunk" in England -- injecting it and causing psychotic/paranoid thinking in a healthy person.

Personally, I thank GOD I never started smoking as I had childhood asthma. I also never smoke a joint or anything else for that matter. It never made sense to me (my mother smoked like a chimney however), as people (I am) terrified of fires and lived to tell of the LA Rodney King riots. Terrifying as the whole downtown area (a basin really) was filled with smoke. We were choking outdoors. We brought the pets in and sealed all the windows. At one point you couldn't see outside as there was a "white cloud" out there. :shock:

I can understand being infuriated over an Rx drug bringing on awful symptoms (but there are warnings on these at least). One thing I just don't get is smoking ANYTHING ... including crack? or snorting anything. It frightens me to death.

They have found that women also are more easily harmed (lungs, heart) by cig smoke alone than men, but both can cause cancer. I don't know why anyone would risk that either! And again, people die in fires, not getting burnt, but by smoke inhalation.

At any rate, there IS research into all of this, but as I always say:

1. The brain is the most difficult organ to study, especially since you can't remove it or open up your body like in surgery to see a heart defect, or a cancerous lung, etc. And the brain is the most complex and poorly understood organ as it is so complex.
2. We are all unique. Autopsies of many brains -- see the Harvard Brain Bank at McLean Hospital -- show that each brain is like a fingerprint.

Also go to Google Scholar ... it's buried under "more" when you go past maps/images etc. Plug in depersonalization and see oodles of articles on DP research.
3. It is difficult to get volunteers for studies. It always is. And especially re: the brain and brain drug trials, etc.

I still have faith in research in neurology and all of the research in mental health. But change is a long time coming. Alzheimer's is say at the forefront of a lot of research, as is schizoprhenia as these are the most disruptive, expensive and disabling mental illnesses.

We just have to take a number and wait in line.

Cheers,
D :mrgreen: 
End of lecture.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

After a nice little trip to the psych-ER last night, I met with what seemed to be a really experienced and great doctor. She was well aware of dp/dr, atleast the kind brought on by excessive anxiety/depression anyways. I went because of my conditon being generally worsened and suffering from benzo-withdrawal, my ordinary doctor failed to prescribe me a tapering down recipe, or any recipe for it at all, except upping my clonazepam to 6mg daily (debateably too high dose imho). 
The one im having withdrawals from is Oxazepam which I took as prescribed at a relatively high dosage of 50mg daily for 12-13 days and then stopped coldturkey because of previously mentioned failed recipe-renewal. Suffice to say Im not feeling very well right now to put it mildly. The clonazepam does not take away my craving for Oxazepam.

Anyways back on topic, this doc was very anti-meds (apparently they exist) and started talking to me about my life and how I can take a journey to rid myself of depression and anxiety on my own. Before she met with me she read my whole file from age 5 to now.

I am now strictly forbidden stimulants like coffee sugar tea (not the calming kind like camomille and such i assume) and nicotine and too much carbs since carbs equal sugar.

She also tells me I need to take the first step on my journey to wellbeing by creating routines which im bad at, no matter what. however hard it is. Like by keeping myself in somewhat shape starting with going for long walks everyday and the stuff i mentioned earlier, and keeping my home in order. And distancing myself even more from my parents (she didnt say how long) because even if they are mostly great they are often what brings me down the most (bad history etc etc).
This will strengthen my sense of self (hmm dp) and reduce stress. As we all know postponing things leads to stress and anxiety. I need to build myself up from the ground again and go back to basics, something that I have mostly neglected for the last maybe 5 years or more.

I agree with her 100% about these things, except for maybe taking dp/dr a bit too lightly and failing to prescribe me Oxazepam for a tapering down period. Cold Turkey is horrible.

I feel both hope and despair right now. I should also maybe post this elsewhere, as this was a thread about nicotine/stimulants.

All the best /Chris


----------

